# Aufgabenstellung Kunstkurs



## ludz (22. Mai 2003)

Hallihallo an alle Künstler im Bereich der Fotografie.

Für unseren Kunstkurs haben wir eine Aufgabe für eine Hausarbeit bekommen: *Erstellung einer interpretierten Fotoserie*

Mein Problem besteht jetzt darin, dass ich in Sachen Fotografie noch nie irgendwas gemacht habe und meine Kreativität in der Richung etwas zu wünschen übrig lässt (vielleicht auch, weil ich mir noch nicht der kompletten Palette an Möglichkeiten dieser Technik bewusst bin).

Ziel soll sein, mit Hilfe diverser Gestaltungsmittel wie z.B. Licht/Schatten, Schärfe/Unschärfe, Schärfentiefe, Bildausschnitt, Standortwechsel, Perspektive etc., 5 Fotos *eines Objektes oder einer Objektgruppe* zu schießen.

Hättet ihr da Ideen, z.B. was euch spontan als Motiv einfällt und welche Gestaltungsmittel da von Vorteil wären? Also ganz egal ob einfach ein Gegenstand, oder etwas aus der Natur... Hauptsache es bietet Raum für gelungene Effekte 

Bin außerdem noch am Überlegen, ob ich das Ganze mit ner Digicam oder ner Spiegelreflex mache...?!

Naja, außerdem sollen wir zu diesen Bildern eben noch eine Art Interpretation erstellen. Z.B. inwiefern die Effekte zum Ausdrucksvermögen des Bildes beitragen usw. Aber damit will ich euch nicht belästigen. Es wäre nur schön, wenn mir jmd. ein paar Denkanstöße geben könnte (in Sachen Motiv und Gestaltungsmittel) und vielleicht ein paar gute Ideen zum Geschilderten hätte.

Danke schonmal!

PS: VIelleicht sollte ich dazu sagen, dass die Bilder im s/w-Format vorliegen sollen... (und in Postkartengröße 10x15cm)


----------



## Gi.Joe (23. Mai 2003)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem *Baum* .

Wenn du einen morschen findest lassen sich sicher gaaanz tolle ergebnisse erziehlen, aber auch mit einem "normalen" geht es bestimmt super.

Arbeite mit Über-UNterbelichtung, undundund, mir fallen auch shcon einige Perspektiven ein  dir dann auch.


----------



## Leola13 (23. Mai 2003)

Baum finde ich auch sehr gut (Wald, Blätter, Triebe, toter Baum, ...)

Geh in die Stadt : Straßen (nass, trocken, dunkel, hell, ...)

Personen, ....

Eine Digicam würde ich nicht empfehlen, (es sei denn du hast eine sehr gute)da du ja mit Schärfe/Unschärfe, ... arbeiten sollst.

Bei den Abzügen in SW musst du aufpassen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Abzüge im Labor nicht sehr kontrastreich sind.

=> 1. nur Kontaktbogen machen lassen und selber Abzüge herstellen
   2. flaue Abzüge scannen und aufpeppen
   3. bei Nachbestellung angeben, daß die Abzüge auf hartem Papier gemacht werden sollen. Geht nicht überall und ist teuerer.

Wer zahlt das eigentlich ??? 
Die Ergebnisse bitte erst in die Galerie, dann zum Lehrer.


----------



## ludz (25. Mai 2003)

Vielen Dank schonmal euch beiden!

Also ich werde jetzt die Spiegelreflexkamera benutzen.
Bzgl. des Motivs: Ich bin heute den halben Tag rumgefahrn und hab nach nem bracuhbaren Baum gesucht... und was war?! NIX! Ich find einfach keinen passenden. Die Bäume erscheinen mir alle als recht "normal", besitzen keinerlei Attraktivität...
hatte nur einen gefunden, der hatte schon en bisschen was: Er war mit Stacheldraht an der Rinde umringt, teilweise ging der Stacheldraht richtig in den Baum rein... aber die Umgebung drumrum war einfach nicht schön.
Argh, bin hier bald am Verzweifeln.
Sagt mal, was haltet ihr denn von einem recht einfachen Motiv, wie z.B. einen Stuhl o.ä. ?
@Gi.Joe: Könntest du mir vielleicht noch ein paar konkrete Gestaltungsmittel bezogen auf den Baum z.B. geben? Du sagst, dir fallen da schon Perspektiven ein...?

Zu der Entwicklung: Leider wird das aus Zeitgründen nichts mit Selbstentwickeln!  
Und ob ich die Bilder vorher noch hier ausstellen kann, das wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. Aber ihr bekommt sie schon noch zu sehen!  

Na dann bin ich jetzt mal auf eurer Antworten gespannt... ;-)


----------



## Gi.Joe (26. Mai 2003)

Also ich finde die FroschPerspektive am besten, die liegst davor, dann setzt du dich drunter, umklammerst den Bein quasi mit deinen Füßen und fotovierst dann in die Baumkrone, mit leichten Sonnenstrahlen zwischen den Blättern, ein bischien Überbelichtung und dann s/w, denke ich, dass das toll wird!!

Kannst natürlich auch -wenn du sportlich bist- auf den Baum draufklettern, von der Krone aus Bilder machen oder auch nach unten fotovieren.


----------

